# Première activation iPod touch 4



## dario500 (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que la première activation d'un ipod touch doit se faire obligatoirement sur l'ordinateur qu'on utilisera quotidiennement?
en effet un ami se trouve aux usa ayant acheté un ipod touch il aimerait l'activer la bas mais il ne sait pas si après il pourra l'utiliser chez lui.
Merci.


----------



## Gwen (30 Octobre 2010)

Non, cela peut se faire sur tout ordinateur sans soucis.

Ensuite, les données seront remplacées par le vrai ordinateur maitre au retour. Donc faire gaffe de ne pas placer tous de choses importantes dessus ou de bien les récupérer en premier.


----------



## dario500 (30 Octobre 2010)

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## aberation (24 Novembre 2010)

bonjour esce que la conection wifi (apel video) avec l' ipod touch 4 est payante ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

l'application facetime pour iPhone 4 et iPod Touch (4G) est totalement gratuit, il suffit d'avoir une connexion wifi. 

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------

